# os9 and my 2WIRE



## ogmozero (Aug 14, 2007)

OK, so, as my first post, I figure I'll attempt to make this good:

I have a 3 computers, one using WinXP Home SP2, one using OSX 10.2.8, and my laptop running OS 9.0.

Question is this:
How do I get the internet to work on my OS9? I have my ethernet all good, as I transfered a web browser to it from my OSX, but I can't browse the net... Do I need to find some certain extensions...? I'd be up for anything but upgrading, as I like keeping an older Mac around (unless it's just upgrading to a later OS9).

Any suggestions anyone?

Oh, I also noticed that my PC doesn't like to recognize the laptop in the network. Do I need to download an afp client for it? I know I use the OSX default smb protocol for linking between Windows and Mac, but I dunno if Windows has afp as a default. Ideas about this would help too.

Thanks for reading! n.n


----------



## Macsolver (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi,

Most of your questions should be answered in detail at the following sites:

http://www.macwindows.com/

http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/

Hope this helps,

Regards,

Nick


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, xp may never see the laptop, and the laptop most likely will never see xp, thats because os 9 has no windows networking abilities. in fact os x did either until one of the revisions of 10.2. as for getting os 9 on the interweb, i need to know how you are trying to do it. if it is through a router, and that router is set up to assign ip addresses to all the computers on the network, and it has the dns address too, then its really a simple matter. goto the apple menu>control panels>tcp/ip. you should now have a window that controls the network settings of the laptop, with a whole bunch of settings. if not, then under one of the menus you should be able to set it to advanced. now in the top of the window there will be a pull down window that has things like, 'obtain ip address automatically' among other things. well that automatically setting is the one you want. also there should be a pull down menu that you tell the laptop how to connect to the network, you want en0. now after you hit apply/ok, or close the window, it should get an ip address from the router, and configure the rest of the settings it needs and you should be good to go. if it still seems to has problems, try adding the dns addresses your self. i seem to remember having to do that once on one of my old macs before it would surf the interweb. if you don't know that info, you can call the tech support of your isp and ask. if you still have problems, let us know, and i'll boot into os 9 to see what other settings there may be.


----------



## killpotts (Apr 5, 2005)

You will have trouble getting 2wire to work with os9 as 2wire themselves as a company do not support getting their product to work with os9 ( They require mac 10.0 or higher )

Assuming you have a 1800 or 2701, The best you can do is go into your network properties in your mac and make sure
-PPPoe is not on 
-automatically detect settings is on ( auto detect ip, ect. The settings listed by sinclair above )
-You have no proxy settings
-Safari is reset to default level

Other then that, try looking at the 2wire Support page. 

http://www.2wire.com/


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

only safari requires 10.2 or higher, so he best be using old ie 5 for the mac, found here.


----------

